# John Deere 6420 - Looking to buy



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Contacted a equipment dealer down in Nashville TN on a listed 2005 JD 6420. The story is that the original owner was a tomato farmer in GA. Sold to a guy in TN to use for haying. He sold it to Baker Equipment Co. in June 2018 who rented it out when one of there best customers tractor was in for repair. Customer used it for haying for 6 weeks with no issues. Baker got it back shined it up for resale. Tractor has about 2600 hours. The listing did not have s/n so owner went out to look for it. He did mention tractor did not have name plate so he tried to find stamped s/n. This is where it gets a little interesting. He nor his mechanic could not find s/n but found engine s/n and ran it through JD for any claims. Anyone Nothing came up. But did say engine was built in 2006. Anyone have any dealings with Baker equipment company?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A 6420 with 2600 hours would be highly desirable in Tennessee. Most dealers in TN could pick up the phone and sell a tractor like that within a few hours without advertising. Jim Baker is a jockey.....if it is sitting on a lot I would be highly skeptical.

Regards, Mike


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

To my advantage I married a horse lady who scrutinize the obvious when the buyer. She happen to be in the area to stop by to do a FaceTime reviewing the tractor for over an hour. Isn’t technology great. I understand that the guy makes a living as an equipment jockey. Can’t fault him for trying to make a living. Maybe when John Deere decided to downsize their “dealerships” his dealership was a target. That tractor has some issues at this point in time, from repaint, replacement covers, tires with obvious signs a “wear” obuse to 3pt not lowering via fender switch or inside controls. IMHO Mark Baker did not try to hide anything or explain away anything that was not brought to his attention. With that said, if JoeSmo came off the street not knowing anything would Mark raise the awareness. Don’t think so. Buyer beware on any used equipment. I’m still interested but not at what he wants for it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bakers have been jockeys for years.....20+.

Regards, Mike


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Vol said:


> Bakers have been jockeys for years.....20+.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That's good to know. Much appreciated! Kinda makes me lean towards the door.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Did it have an FEL, s.n. may have been covered....you can "back door" into it with the cab sn most likely 
I had to do that with my 6420....that's really low hours.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Given the amount of rust pitting of the steel on the right side frame rail on that tractor, I'd suspect the aluminum ID plate deteriorated long ago...


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Given the amount of rust pitting of the steel on the right side frame rail on that tractor, I'd suspect the aluminum ID plate deteriorated long ago...


Now that makes all kind of sense. Wife said it was rode hard and put away wet. No FEL. It's a 2wd not plummed for loader.


----------

